
Show HN: Find H1B Employers by Zipcode - kk3399
http://www.h1bemployersearch.com
======
JulesRosser
Nice work, great improvement to similar sites.

I'm noticing an issue when trying to follow links: (Chrome, UK, Mac OS)

\-
[https://www.google.com/search?q=ENFEC,%20LLC&ibp=htl;jobs](https://www.google.com/search?q=ENFEC,%20LLC&ibp=htl;jobs)

\-
[https://www.google.com/search?q=OFFERUP,%20INC.&ibp=htl;jobs](https://www.google.com/search?q=OFFERUP,%20INC.&ibp=htl;jobs)

------
enjoyyourlife
Does it just not search for jobs over 500K?

~~~
kk3399
Looks like I got the slider restricted, I'd change it. Thanks

